
GNU Bazaar - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Bazaar
======
vectorEQ
anyone have info / experience with this combined with handling large files?
git is a bit crap with large files, wondering if this will do better. (for
example 3d game project or other project with lots of fairly sizeable files.
(assets / packed files etc.))

